
Linux Mint 20 "Ulyana" confirms it will not ship w SNAP - canada_dry
https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3906
======
dbsmith83
Finally, some good news. Canonical's poor decisions regarding snap have caused
me to switch to Pop!_OS 20.04, and I've been quite happy with it. I'm getting
tired of hearing from companies who feel entitled to my machine.

------
canada_dry
Good news. Means I'll likely be switching over to Mint (from Ubuntu 18.04LTS)
when Mint releases a long-term support version of 20.

 _Edit:_ looks like Ulyana is an LTS version [i], supported until 2025.

[i]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint_version_history](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint_version_history)

------
djhaskin987
I for one am glad. I switched back to fedora for the first time in nearly a
decade from Ubuntu because I don't like Snap. I don't like that I have to run
a daemon just to get access to my installed applications.

I found another problem using Snap when using KeepassXC. Browser integration
couldn't work because of the isolation that Snap provides. A lot of apps that
do their jobs by interacting with your environment all of a sudden become a
moot point.

It's sort of like how on Windows I still like installing MSIs over using the
Windows store nine times out of 10. Anything in the Windows store can do its
job by being super isolated and must therefore be a toy. That's not entirely
true but it is definitely how I feel about it.

------
greatgib
So good!

I was always wondering who was the idiot that was thinking that providing the
simple 'calculator' as a snap was a good idea.

So much resources wasted for nothing.

When I compared with the calculator directly installed:

\- direct: open instantly

\- snap: takes 4 to 10s to open

And I have a top end powerful xps...

------
app4soft
> _A self-installing Snap Store which overwrites part of our APT package base
> is a complete NO NO._

That is one more reason to use _AppImage_ instead of _Snap_ (and probably
_Flatpak_ ) under Linux.

------
nightowl_games
First thing I do will probably be install Snap again.

I just cant be bothered. I just want the latest spotify and discord with as
little hastle as possible.

~~~
hddherman
There is always Flatpak. Yes, the idea is similar, but the execution seems to
be better.

~~~
app4soft
Use AppImage, Luke!

